# $100 - Marriott's Manor Club Williamsburg Feb 12-19th 2 bedroom original section



## icydog (Jan 15, 2017)

This is the first half of our road trip from NJ to Williamsburg to Myrtle Beach.  We just can't do it this year. Marriott Manor Club Original section.


----------



## icydog (Jan 16, 2017)

Manor Club MMC--- the best configuration of the two bedroom!
$600


----------



## chequon (Jan 17, 2017)

What is the rental amount?


----------



## icydog (Jan 18, 2017)

chequon said:


> What is the rental amount?


$500


----------



## icydog (Jan 18, 2017)

icydog said:


> $500


*I'm reducing this week to $300.00*


----------



## PamMo (Jan 18, 2017)

icydog said:


> *I'm reducing this week to $300.00*



Nice!!! We were just there, and loved it! It's a great resort.


----------



## icydog (Jan 22, 2017)

PamMo said:


> Nice!!! We were just there, and loved it! It's a great resort.


*I'm reducing this week AGAIN to $240.00*


----------



## icydog (Jan 27, 2017)

*$100 to the first person who sends me a PM! *


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 27, 2017)

This is a steal of a price!  I soooo wish I could take it, but I already have the same week booked at Marriott Royal Palms in Orlando.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 28, 2017)

This is so much cheaper then an II Getaway.


----------



## icydog (Jan 28, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> This is so much cheaper then an II Getaway.


I have had several people ask for it already. I'm waiting on the first person to pay me.  If she doesn't then I'll move down the list.


----------



## icydog (Jan 28, 2017)

icydog said:


> I have had several people ask for it already. I'm waiting on the first person to pay me.  If she doesn't then I'll move down the list.




*Paid for and GONE!*


----------

